# sed unter SunOS



## yson (6. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte per Script in einem MySQL-Dump Tabellen umbennen. Das soll folgende Zeile erledigen:


```
sed 's/\(`\)\(Table1\|Table2\)\(`\)/`temp_`/g' dumpold.sql > dumpnew.sql
```

Das läuft unter Suse ganz toll. Nur leider ist das Live-System SunOS. Dort gibt es Probleme mit den Pipes des regulären Ausdrucks.

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie man es unter SunOS hinbekommt?

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten im voraus.

yson


----------



## deepthroat (6. April 2009)

Hi.

Ich würde ja den Ausdruck vereinfachen:

```
's/`Table[12]`/`temp_`/g' ...
```
Ansonsten poste mal die Fehlermeldung. Ist die von der Shell? Welche Shell benutzt du?

Gruß


----------



## yson (6. April 2009)

Danke für deine Antwort.

Die Vereinfachung funktioniert so leider nicht, weil die Tabellen in der Realität natürlich nicht Table1 etc heißen, sondern vernünfige Namen haben 

Eine Fehlermeldung kommt leider nicht. Ich vermute, der Ausdruck wird einfach nicht korrekt ausgewertet. Die Dateien (old und new) sind hinterher nämlich exakt gleich.

Als Shell ist tcsh im Einsatz.


----------



## deepthroat (6. April 2009)

yson hat gesagt.:


> Danke für deine Antwort.
> 
> Die Vereinfachung funktioniert so leider nicht, weil die Tabellen in der Realität natürlich nicht Table1 etc heißen, sondern vernünfige Namen haben
> 
> ...


Ist eine BASH installiert? Dann probiers damit.

Ist ein GNU sed installiert? Dann probiers damit.

Ansonsten, probier mal die Backslashes zu verdoppeln bzw. ganz wegzulassen.

Gruß


----------

